# Shrimp Tank



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

So I am a reefer on this site and have been looking at various posts about freshwater shrimps. Some of these guys are really cool. Just wondering how hard it is to keep a small shrimp tank and what is required. I might want to set soemthing up in my bedroom. thanks in advance


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

super easy, i mean stupid easy lol... i had less then 5 cherries in a tank and thought the tank was empty, put the tank outside for the summer and came back in september to a full colony! They require very little of anything that makes aquarium keeping difficult.


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

Which cool shrimp do you want to keep?
Cherries as mentioend by qualityhitz are easy to keep. There are others that are less hardy.


----------



## enzof9 (May 29, 2012)

I'm no shrimp expert, but I know that most prefer slightly lower pH with softer water. Like the quality said, RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) are actually VERY easy to keep.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

You may want to ask in the invertebrates section.

Simple neocardinas are easy to keep and breed even in tap water. Fancier shrimps such as caridinas, taiwan bees, etc may be much harder. Really depends what shrimp you want to keep.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

most ppl recommend to start with the rcs, then move on and upwards from there.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

The main thing is to check the PH of your water. If it ranges from 6.2-6.8 you have a better chance with a form of bee (bee,crs,cbs) which are good starters since they are inexpensive for some cases. If it is higher (around 7.4) then you want to go with neocardina which are rcs, yellows, blue pearl. All of these shrimp are great for beginners just depends on your water parameters.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

qualityhitz said:


> most ppl recommend to start with the rcs, then move on and upwards from there.


definitely start with RCS to get a hang of the learning curve. im glad that i started with RCS because i had quite a few die on me in the beginning (the lower cost of those shrimp made their deaths a little easier to handle). i have since added a couple other tanks for crystal red and crystal black shrimp and will be setting up a fourth tank for either panda or black king kong shrimp.

it is a very addicting hobby though. you should check out the inverts forum because there is a boatload of info available there. thats where i did most of my learning. they are a great bunch in there.


----------

